# Church picnic and wife's birthday update



## Koopdaddy (Sep 27, 2010)

So I finally got around to updating my blog with some recent stuff I did.

I smoked 6 pork butts and grilled 80 lbs of teriyaki chicken for a local church picnic, about 160 people showed up. It turned out pretty good and I got a lot of positive feedback. Several people came up to me and said that the pork was better then the local bbq place (I have been there and they do have really good bbq) so that was nice to hear. Several wanted to know if I did this for a living.

Anyway I don't have very many pictures as it was a very busy weekend. I had asked my sister to take pictures but she really only took pictures of people at the picnic, and not the food.  :roll: 

I smoked all 6 butts at once in my UDS. I was able to find a donor kettle top so I could use the top rack. I put the butts on at 7pm Saturday and pulled them off around 9am Sunday. I wrapped them in tin foil and let them sit in the cooler till 11:30 am when I started pulling them. I was pulling the pork as it was being served so it was hot and juicy. The pork butts were so tender and literally fell apart in my hands it was awesome. I was worried that something would go wrong and the people would go hungry.

The following weekend was my Wife's birthday so I invited family over friday night for a special dinner. She requested crab and prawns so I ended up doing the Crab Stuffed Mushrooms (thanks for the recipe, it was a big hit!), Rib-eye Steaks, Crab and Asparagus Fettucini Alfredo, and Honey Walnut Prawns.

It was a lot of work and my Dad helped out prepping and even grilling the steaks.

Desert was a chocolate fondue which my Mom prepared.

Here are a few picks of what I made.

Enjoy!


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great, you did good.


----------



## Shores (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome all around. Everything looks delicious. Nice work Koop!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2010)

Super Dooper Kooperdaddy JOB!!!!  Everything looks great!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Sep 27, 2010)

Real nice looking Koop. Ya did good!


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 27, 2010)

Very Nice!!! Everything looks outstanding!!


----------



## bolognaringranch (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great koop. Congrats on a victory!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 27, 2010)

That's some fine.

Pigs


----------



## Koopdaddy (Sep 27, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Super Dooper Kooperdaddy JOB!!!!  Everything looks great!



You were right, those crab stuffed mushrooms were fantastic.


----------



## Griff (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent job KD.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice spread!


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2010)

looks good..gotta try those shrooms ....


----------



## BluzQue (Sep 28, 2010)

Great Job *Koopdaddy*!
Thanks for sharin' the pics.

 8)


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks great. It's always fun to cook for the church. 5 or 6 of us do about 2000 lbs. of butts for our church fundraiser - hard work but a great time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2010)

That was excellent! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Koopdaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> Looks great. It's always fun to cook for the church. 5 or 6 of us do about 2000 lbs. of butts for our church fundraiser - hard work but a great time.



2000! wow thats a lot of bbq! Sounds fun!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2010)

2000 lbs? I hope that was a typo


----------



## 3 Olives (Oct 2, 2010)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> Looks great. It's always fun to cook for the church. 5 or 6 of us do about 2000 lbs. of butts for our church fundraiser - hard work but a great time.


BTW - we could definitely use the help of a guy like you. Unfortunately, guys like you are hard to find.


----------



## Griff (Oct 2, 2010)

200 lbs Wowser, that a lot of pig.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> 200 lbs Wowser, that a lot of pig.


Yeah and the 2000 lbs he says he did is 10 X's more!


----------



## Crabnbass (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! That does look like you do that for a living. Good job!


----------

